# RAM upgrade question



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to upgrade my memory, and because I'm so hardware stupid, I looked at YouTube video demonstrations of how to do it. Looks super easy.

My question is, is there anything you need to know to choose which memory board thingy to get? I looked at them online, and there are so many different ones with specs I don't understand. I don't know what to get.

Here is my computer: http://www.emachines.com/ec/en/US/content/model/PT.NCV02.001

I have 3g RAM, I haven't opened the tower yet to see if more than one slot is currently being used.

I would like to add at least 2g, maybe more.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The best way to select memory is to see what you've got now and add to it, matching memory types. It's not unusual for a computer to accept more than one memory type, but mixing memory types is a severe mistake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Nevada said:


> The best way to select memory is to see what you've got now and add to it, matching memory types. It's not unusual for a computer to accept more than one memory type, but mixing memory types is a severe mistake.


How do I determine what memory type I have?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> How do I determine what memory type I have?


Remove a memory module and look at it. If you can't figure out which type it is by looking at it, then place the module on a scanner and post the image here.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

The info you need is in the link you gave:



> Memory
> 
> Standard Memory	3 GB
> Maximum Memory	8 GB
> ...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just remember if you are running XP it will not recognize more than 3.3 GB of RAM, you'll need Vista or Win7 for that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

mnn2501 said:


> Just remember if you are running XP it will not recognize more than 3.3 GB of RAM, you'll need Vista or Win7 for that.


I have Win 7.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

ladycat said:


> I have Win 7.


That version of Win 7 has to be 64 bit in order to recognize and utilize the extra RAM otherwise you are wasting money...

Go to my Computer Properties and it will tell you what version of Windows 7 you have and if it is 32 bit or 64 bit.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

OR you can just mosey on over to www.crucial.com, and either

a) select your make and specific model, or
b) allow the Memory Finder to search it out.

It'll tell you what type of memory you have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Kari said:


> That version of Win 7 has to be 64 bit in order to recognize and utilize the extra RAM otherwise you are wasting money...
> 
> Go to my Computer Properties and it will tell you what version of Windows 7 you have and if it is 32 bit or 64 bit.


The link I posted in the op has that info. 

When I install any software, I have to get the 64 bit version because that's what I have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Kung said:


> OR you can just mosey on over to www.crucial.com, and either
> 
> a) select your make and specific model, or
> b) allow the Memory Finder to search it out.
> ...


Cool tool!

Results:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Most of the time, I buy and recommend their memory; it's not the best, or the worst, but their prices are usually pretty good, and (thus far) I've never had any problems with Crucial memory.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

ladycat said:


> The link I posted in the op has that info.
> 
> When I install any software, I have to get the 64 bit version because that's what I have.


The scroll wheel on my mouse is literally broken so a manual drag and scroll down a page is sometimes missed!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Kari said:


> The scroll wheel on my mouse is literally broken so a manual drag and scroll down a page is sometimes missed!!


Time for a new mouse.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Time for a new mouse.


Or wait until Windows 8. LOL

As with that one it can be used on a special mouse "track pad" very similar to what laptops use now.
I have one already with the new OS that Apple came out with last year called "Lion". And will be enhanced even more when the newer Apple OS comes out called Mountain Lion, at about the same time Windows 8 starts its roll out.
No use for the mouse anymore even with a desktop computer. LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

I used Superpoints earnings to order 4G memory for this newest computer for only $30. That will give me a total of 7G. :bouncy:

Then I wondered about the old computer I use for printing extra coupons. It limps along so slowly, I have trouble just using it for that one purpose. It has 512M memory, so I thought upgrading it might help.

Crucial revealed that it can only take 2G memory max. Cost: over $60.  The whole computer isn't even worth that much!

Why is it so expensive for the old one, and reasonable for the new one?


----------

